
“Regarding What’s Been Happening”- Ooblets Response to Epic Games Store Backlash - AgentK20
https://medium.com/@perplamps/regarding-whats-been-happening-3af0f27d863c
======
valdiorn
This should be ranking higher. This is one of the most disturbing things I've
seen on the internet, in that it showcases the complete lack of empathy the
"gamers" have for these two, actual real life human beings. It's turned into a
virtual lynch mob over which game launcher they decided to use.

Some of the responses to that post are literally calling them crybabies
because they're complaining about death threats and saying they should have
anticipated that because "they offended gamers".

And I don't care how rude or offensive their original announcement was, have
some damn sympathy when people receive hundreds of death threats.

------
skilled
Obligatory flag, but I do want to know why there is an uproar in the first
place? Were players in some way invested in the game's development process?
This is not mentioned anywhere.

Here's an article from TNW with a different perspective:

[https://thenextweb.com/gaming/2019/08/07/indie-developers-
de...](https://thenextweb.com/gaming/2019/08/07/indie-developers-death-
threats-ooblets-epic-exclusive/)

~~~
valdiorn
They had a patreon account, and had supporters who donated money for them to
work on the game. But being a patron did NOT mean you were entitled to a free
game. Some people seem to conflate Patreon and Kickstarter.

------
ryanlol
Here’s the reddit response, in which gamers demonstrate that they’re still the
worst people on the internet.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/cmsuiu/ooblets_devs_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/cmsuiu/ooblets_devs_respond_to_the_backlash_received/)

